# Pets from SA to Thailand



## sandradk (Mar 25, 2013)

Am hoping to reach other South Africans who have already been through the move to Thailand with their pets.
We have 2 x Border Collies and am not sure whether we should attempt to do the move ourselves (having them as cargo on the same flight as us) or whether we should use professional pet relocators.
Apart from the financial differences, we think it might be less stressful for the furries if we moved them ourselves? Having read various Forums, it seems as if the cargo clearance in BKK might not be smooth should we attempt to do that ourselves (more stressful for us).
Any practical experience and advice out there would be appreciated.


----------

